# What's the average lifespan of a dwarf rabbit?



## BrittsBunny

I get asked the question often and I usually respond that they can live to be in their early teens/preteens. 

But then again I've read in some books that the average lifespan is between 5-6 years. I always thought that smaller rabbits live longer than bigger rabbits. 

Anyway, I would just like the verification.

I've had Wrangler since the Fall/Winter of 2008. When I got him he was said to already be a year old. So that would put him at about 5-years-old now.

I guess what brought this subject up is that I am kind of worried because he has been acting normal up until tonight. I've noticed that he's quieter than usual. He's been sitting/laying in the same spot since yesterday it seems. He has gotten up here and there and even acted a bit ornery when I jingled his toy keys and he stood up on his hind legs and threw them. I have him some Pedia-Care Gas Relief drops just in case he has some stomach pain (he seems to somewhat shedding again). I don't know. I am just all concerned now. I can always tell when the slightest thing is off with my pets. However, he did eat some treats tonight...just he usually begs and begs and begs and tonight he acted like he hardly cared.

I assume that rabbits gradually get old overtime - they just don't get sick and die necessarily overnight? Or do they? Aren't there usually complications that follow with old age? 

Just yesterday or the day before he was gnawing at his cage trying to get out and hopping on top of his house. I hope he feels better soon. He hasn't even touched his food tonight and he's always usually ready to eat.

I hope to have many more years with him.


----------



## agnesthelion

It's a wide range but I would say average lifespan is 7-12 years. Teens is rare. Yes, it happens....but not very often. I would say that is very "old" for a rabbit.

I hate to say it but rabbits can get sick overnight  they hide things very well and it is not uncommon for them to go unexpectedly.

That being said, I'm not saying that it's your buns time. Digestive issues like GI stasis can be very detrimental for buns. What has the input/output been? Is he eating and pooping and peeing? If that is no longer happening then there is cause for concern. Start syringing food (pumpkin, water) and encouraging hay intake etc. You don't want a buns digestive system to shut down. OR get him to a vet ASAP.

Sometimes buns don't gradually get old overtime. I mean, they may slow down a bit but you won't see the typical geriatric signs like in humans or other animals.

I sure hope your Wrangler is okay! Believe me, I understand worrying. Keep us updated and best to you and your bun!


----------



## BrittsBunny

agnesthelion said:


> It's a wide range but I would say average lifespan is 7-12 years. Teens is rare. Yes, it happens....but not very often. I would say that is very "old" for a rabbit.
> 
> I hate to say it but rabbits can get sick overnight  they hide things very well and it is not uncommon for them to go unexpectedly.
> 
> That being said, I'm not saying that it's your buns time. Digestive issues like GI stasis can be very detrimental for buns. What has the input/output been? Is he eating and pooping and peeing? If that is no longer happening then there is cause for concern. Start syringing food (pumpkin, water) and encouraging hay intake etc. You don't want a buns digestive system to shut down. OR get him to a vet ASAP.
> 
> Sometimes buns don't gradually get old overtime. I mean, they may slow down a bit but you won't see the typical geriatric signs like in humans or other animals.
> 
> I sure hope your Wrangler is okay! Believe me, I understand worrying. Keep us updated and best to you and your bun!



Well he has had gas issues at least 3 different times this year (for the first time ever that I was aware of). He managed to pull through pretty quickly the last couple of times. I am 99.8% sure he is feeling gassy again now.

His stomach feels tight/bloated and he's not eating or drinking. He did hop into his cage just a minute ago - not exactly sure what he did in there. I just heard him digging at the new hay - but then he hopped out shortly thereafter. He's probably constipated and just showing frustration.

He's back sitting in his spot again. I'll syringe him some more water here shortly - I don't want to overload his system. Unfortunately I don't have any pumpkin or pineapple on me at the moment.

I am already stressed out as it is studying for my last final tonight and now my poor bunny doesn't feel well - which obviously makes it hard for me to concentrate.


----------



## LakeCondo

I would also have baby-type simethicone on hand. Tummy rubs are supposed to help.

As to lifespan, I don't think enough is known about different breeds. I've heard all kinds of contradictory things.


----------



## tamsin

I would say life expectancy is about 8-10 years, with a few making it to 12. Average is probably much lower, just because a lot of rabbits are kept badly - that's not that they pass from old age just bad husbandry.

Sometimes you just know there is something not right but it's hard to put your finger on exactly what - it's because you know your rabbit really well and pick up when they act a bit out of character. If you're worried a vet check up won't hurt.

It could be something is wrong, but at five it's not old age


----------



## BrittsBunny

LakeCondo said:


> I would also have baby-type simethicone on hand. Tummy rubs are supposed to help.
> 
> As to lifespan, I don't think enough is known about different breeds. I've heard all kinds of contradictory things.



Oh yeah I have the Pedia-Care Simethicone drops. I gave him some of it tonight. Not quite sure how much and how often I can give it to him though. I just gave him a couple of drops earlier. He just got his second dose of a syringe of water.


----------



## BrittsBunny

tamsin said:


> I would say life expectancy is about 8-10 years, with a few making it to 12. Average is probably much lower, just because a lot of rabbits are kept badly - that's not that they pass from old age just bad husbandry.
> 
> Sometimes you just know there is something not right but it's hard to put your finger on exactly what - it's because you know your rabbit really well and pick up when they act a bit out of character. If you're worried a vet check up won't hurt.
> 
> It could be something is wrong, but at five it's not old age



My rabbit used to be a 24/7 free-roaming rabbit up until this summer when I moved into a studio apartment that has an old air conditioner unit (the wire is super thick and cannot be moved from off of the ground). So now Wrangler is kept in his run (which is of decent size for just one dwarf rabbit). He has his cage that is set inside his run and I've made it so that he can jump on top of it if he wants too (there's a towel and pillow on top). He also has plenty of toys, a bed, a wooden play house, and wicker run. My mom says he's the most spoiled rabbit in the world. He gets high quality feed and hay and he drinks out of an automatic-type waterer (he prefers to drink out of a bowl). 

So needless to say, he's got it pretty good. I know when we've had guinea pigs in the past (when my little sister and I were kiddos), we didn't know much about how keeping animals in cages can really shorten their lifespan. My guinea pig didn't make it to 2-years-old (he got super ill) and my sister's died when he was probably about 3 or 4. I am a strong advocate about not keeping rabbits and other critters caged (for excessive time). 

Anyway, I hope my bun feels better soon. I just hate seeing him like this.


----------



## whitelop

I just saw your other post.


----------



## tamsin

BrittsBunny said:


> So needless to say, he's got it pretty good. I know when we've had guinea pigs in the past (when my little sister and I were kiddos), we didn't know much about how keeping animals in cages can really shorten their lifespan. My guinea pig didn't make it to 2-years-old (he got super ill) and my sister's died when he was probably about 3 or 4. I am a strong advocate about not keeping rabbits and other critters caged (for excessive time).
> 
> Anyway, I hope my bun feels better soon. I just hate seeing him like this.



I think that's an excellent point. We know exercise helps humans live longer and healthier, and helps keep their heart, lungs and bones in good condition. It makes sense that animals that get plenty of exercise, rather than spending their whole lives cages, would feel the same benefits


----------



## ldoerr

How is he doing now?


----------



## Imbrium

according to the thread about him in the infirmary, he took a trip to the vet, was given a motility drug and the prognosis is good


----------

